# New toy - John Deere 1025R



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

We just got a new John Deere 1025R with front loader and bush hog. We had a tough time deciding between that and the Kubota BX2670 but finally decided on the JD. I sure hope we made the right decision. We will be putting it to work this weekend. Time to clean up some land and put up more fencing to add more goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

We take delivery on Saturday morning.


----------

